# Replacing an old Moen facet,, need a little help please



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

i cant figure out how to remove this,, there is a nut on the very back of the collar,, but I can not get a tool on it,


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

look halfway down this link for Terry's comment. Hope it helps. http://terrylove.com/forums/index.php?threads/moen-faucet-removal.40592/


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

ok i found the too; but here is my next question,,how do i remove that collar,, or do i have to buy one that mounts the same way..


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

scwine said:


> look halfway down this link for Terry's comment. Hope it helps. http://terrylove.com/forums/index.php?threads/moen-faucet-removal.40592/


Thank you sir,,


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

That nut is a long nut that holds the collar. I used a small wrench to get the nut off then the collar comes down.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

GT11 said:


> That nut is a long nut that holds the collar. I used a small wrench to get the nut off then the collar comes down.


thank I ended up using a very 5/8 socket and getting the water line off,,, thanks again..

ps.. that tool is a tool!!! did work for me,,


----------

